# Is it over??



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

Does everyone think the season is over? I'm hoping with the heat this weekend that its just getting started.


----------



## morelofthestory (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't know what to say for sure, but I wouldn't give up yet. I found my first and only morel of the season yesterday. It happens to be one of the largest I have ever found, and had clearly been growing for awhile, but was still fresh. My hunting partner claims the vegetation and ground cover is not as far along as last year when we were still finding them. One can hope that after these recent rains and cooler temperatures some more will pop out still.


----------



## tamster (Mar 28, 2015)

Is it over? I'm hoping not! According to our FB pics from previous years, now is the time. However, my hubby and I went out last night and didn't see a trace....not even toadstools. The grass is getting tall and all other signs are there, just not the morels. We are hoping that todays heat will cause a little commotion in the woods! Only 2 ticks were found...woohoo!!!


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

I've pulled 13lbs out of the bottoms with in the last 4 days near Lawrence, a lot of fresh greys were still popping up. There good at hiding on the leafe litter so keep yours eyes peeled open.


----------



## nellman (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I know I don't have an abundant of ash and elm trees but I've been searching hill, rivers,and creek beds with no luck what's so ever.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Nellman 8 out of 10 spots just as a example bc it feels like 18 out of 20 of my spots that produce morels haven't yielded a single one. Check different spots, don't spend to much time in one location before trying a different one. It's a weird year but that's finally what worked for me, wish you luck.


----------



## nellman (Apr 20, 2016)

Been87, I know. Went a little further south but can't find places that I can actually go to. Most of the land here is posted.


----------



## najanaja (Apr 12, 2013)

newb87 said:


> I've pulled 13lbs out of the bottoms with in the last 4 days near Lawrence, a lot of fresh greys were still popping up. There good at hiding on the leafe litter so keep yours eyes peeled open.


impressive report and thanks for posting. weather has been very disappointing but I'm heading out this weekend for the first time. Rain in our area and the warm last few days are what I've been waiting for.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

nellman said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I know I don't have an abundant of ash and elm trees but I've been searching hill, rivers,and creek beds with no luck what's so ever.


It's really just beginning, As long as it doesn't heat up too much too fast should have a chance. Add Sycamores to your target trees


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

We've been finding a few here and there for the past 2 weeks.
Yesterday was our best haul thus far. They are buried in the leaves and really make you work for them...lol.


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

LFKhunter said:


> It's really just beginning, As long as it doesn't heat up too much too fast should have a chance. Add Sycamores to your target trees


Sycamore are where I'm finding 95% of mine this year...a good shroomer looks up just about as much as down!!


----------



## KB Sr. (Apr 30, 2018)

*We went a few days ago n found 30 of em. Found em in the leaves so there being hard to spot. Ground is still really dry n supposed to rain 3 days this week. Will be goin this wkend. Good luck everyone!*


----------



## Nita Wilkinson (Mar 1, 2018)

hungryforshrooms said:


> Does everyone think the season is over? I'm hoping with the heat this weekend that its just getting started.


I just returned home from hunting. 
I found three today. I am new at this and excited !
The redbuds just bloomed the past day or two here and there was a little more vegetation growth. We had two hard cold fronts the past few weeks and I think things are delayed due to that.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Tamalama said:


> View attachment 5795
> View attachment 5796
> We've been finding a few here and there for the past 2 weeks.
> Yesterday was our best haul thus far. They are buried in the leaves and really make you work for them...lol.


Those are nice looking shrooms. What county please?


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Does any body have a report from SEK?


----------

